# Windows jokes?



## bbloke (May 8, 2003)

Anyone got any good Windows jokes?  

I'm getting quite a ribbing from others in the Medal of Honor clan I am in, as I am the only Mac user and I get the usual stuff about "Mac users being too stupid to use a proper computer."

It's all been in good humor, but I feel like "replying!"


----------



## kermit64 (May 8, 2003)

there are three engineers driving a car across country.  a chemical engineer, an electrical engineer and a software engineer from microsoft.  the car breaks down out in the middle of the desert.  they start arguing about what is wrong with the car and how to fix it.
the chemical engineer says, maybe the fuel solidified in somewhere in the engine, let's flush it and see if that works.
the electrical engineer says no no no it's obviousely a short in the wiring because the air conditioner wasn't working.
then the software engineer says why don't we close the windows, open them again and see if it starts?


----------



## Decado (May 8, 2003)

I think there are a thread about microsoft jokes somewhere allready. Do a search  there was a lot of good ones there. Like: "Computers are like airconditioners, they stop working properly when you open Windows"


----------



## Giaguara (May 8, 2003)

This and this


----------



## bbloke (May 9, 2003)

Thanks guys!  

Ah, maybe I should have checked the forums first before posting...   

I did, however, do a few Google searches first! (chuckle)

What I'm really after are Mac-user-vs.-PC/Windows-user jokes...


----------



## powermac (May 9, 2003)

Windows is like using the big crayon in Kindergarten.


----------

